# أريد كتاب عن Arena software



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2008)

أصدقائي الكرام أحتاج كتاب يشرح المحاكاة بإستخدام برنامج Arena 
والكتاب هو:

W.David Kelton,Randall P. Sadowski, Deborah A. Sadowski: Simulation with Arena, 2nd ed, McGraw Hill​


----------



## mnci (25 يوليو 2008)

اتفضل اخى الكريم ولا اتمنى من الله ان تستفيد من الرابط هذا عليه الكتاب


----------



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (26 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم شكرا على مجهودك 
ولكن أريد منك طلب أخر وهو توضيح طريقة تحميل الكتاب من الموقع 
وشكرا......


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

هو فين الكتاب وازاي ينزل


----------



## وديع المخلافي (21 أغسطس 2008)

اريد كتاب باللغة العربية لهذا البرنامج


----------



## lina_alhadidi (13 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------

